# Grow Software



## Johny Weed (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I found some grow software on the internet, check it out. 

hXXp://sourceforge.net/projects/herbiq

"Use TrueCrypt" or something to keep the software secret on your pc if needed.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 12, 2011)

I just don't like the idea of having a formal computer program that tracks my illegal activities (if I had any   )


----------



## getnasty (Oct 12, 2011)

Especially when we know nothing about the creator of said software. If I want software, I'll program it myself.  Thank you though!


-nasty


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 13, 2011)

I write important stuff down on my calander other then that I see it as only incriminating using something like this program.


----------



## LuciferX (Oct 14, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> i downloaded it just to see if they were trying to take informationfrom people, and no it dont send any information over the internet. the icon for it is a "leaf" though. something you really dont want if others are using your PC.
> 
> i kind of like it, keeps stuff really organized.


 
Hey I'm the creator of HERB.IQ, saw this popup in my google alerts so I thought I would drop in and say hi.  Herb.iq is open source, you can view the source code here --> hxxp://herbiq.codeplex.com/SourceControl/list/changesets

I also have another project called Plant.IQ that is basically HERB.IQ without all the marijuana references which is also open source and you can get it here --> hxxp://plantiq.codeplex.com/

Lx


----------



## getnasty (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Satan


----------

